# "Felicity"-Keri Russell: Das Baby ist da!



## Stefan102 (6 Jan. 2012)

​
Einige können sich sicher noch an die Fernsehserie „Felicity“ erinnern, die von 1998 bis 2002 über die Bildschirme flimmerte. In dieser spielte Keri Russell (35), geschmückt mit einer süßen Lockenpracht, die Hauptrolle. Als sie diese dann aber für eine etwas kürzere Frisur opferte, wollten viele Fans nichts mehr von ihr wissen und boykottierten die Serie. Sie erlangte zwar auch im Nachhinein viele Rollen in Kino und TV, konnte jedoch nie an ihre damalige Karriere anknüpfen.

Im Privatleben lief es dagegen ziemlich rund für die hübsche Brünette. Wie nämlich People.com berichtet, hat Keri schon am 27. Dezember 2011 ihr zweites Kind zur Welt gebracht. Es ist ein Mädchen und trägt den süßen Namen Willa Lou Deary. Für Keri und ihren Mann ist es bereits das zweite Kind nach ihrem Sohn River (4). Ihre erste Geburt beschrieb die 35-Jährige als „intensiv“, da der Kleine ganze 38 Stunden brauchte, bis er das Licht der Welt erblickte. Ob die Geburt von Willa Lou nun einfacher war, ist noch nicht bekannt, Keris Pressesprecher aber ließ verlauten: „Alle sind glücklich und gesund!“ Na dann gratulieren wir ganz herzlich zum zweiten Kind, Keri Russell! 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Jan. 2012)

da sagen wir mal Glückwunsch :thumbup::thx:


----------

